# Graduate



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I need to finish my abandoned B.A. because there's no way I can change my major, as much as I wish I could, and I'm not going to be able to pursue much of anything else without it.

Necessary steps:
(1) Write acquisition paper to remove Incomplete grade.
(2) Write phonology paper to remove Incomplete grade.
(3) Petition to graduate with excess units in Spring (I already did this for Winter, but then the class I want to re-take was rescheduled).
(4) Apply for readmission.
(5) Re-take last course, and do the paper/project this time.

(I clearly have problems with papers.)

I am hoping to get (1) done by January 16th. That gives me a few days to go through transcripts and come up with an outline, and then a day for each page of writing.

Ideally, I would have both (1) and (2) done by February 1st so that I could comfortably submit the petition and get an answer before the application is due on the 25th, but even just completing (1) should give me some confidence and show the counseling committees that I'm on the right track when they're deciding on my petition and readmission.

As it is, though, I have very little belief that I can get through this. :| Even the term papers I did submit in the past (on time) were far from finished (IMO, I'd hardly even started them). All that's changed is I have more experience forcing myself to deal with uncomfortable things, and I think I'm capable of asking questions now if I need to. I'm not sure that's enough.


----------



## swanlinnet (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been through exactly where you are now : )

I studied at University for a B.A. Hons degree. After two years of study at the University I walked away. 

Then a year after I had left the coures I began to yearn for a degree since I could see it was something that at least gave you some edge when applying for jobs.

I must say a lot of the study was ****it . For example having to write 3,000 word essays on subjects I didn't like was difficult. 

Lots of people do drop out and even more think of dropping out.

You may find the break you have had has done you good. Maybe it was the break you needed to re-group your thoughts ? 

Best of luck. I'm sure the rest you have had will help tremendously.

Vince


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, Vince. I don't know that the break was that helpful for me. I had hoped I'd be able to come back feeling more ready and motivated, but I still don't feel that way. I'm only trying again because I feel like it's been too long at this point and I need to get it behind me.

It's not going well. I spent a day trying to get back into working on the first paper but I saw problems everywhere and got overwhelmed, as usual. I have not gone back to it since.

The instructor told me to aim for a C (and that if I did she was sure I would not write a C paper). It's been suggested to me in the past that I try writing the worst paper I possibly could that met the requirements. That sounds like it should be easy, but it seems impossible for me. I don't know how to just throw something together. I don't know how to not obsess over every detail.


----------

